# rally wheels



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

my 66 pontiac has chevy rally wheels on it and the original wheels are long gone, i was wondering would the rally 1 wheel hubcaps fit on the chevy rally wheels? it would save my alot of cash if thay would and oh yea the chevy wheels are 15 inch


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Measure the inside dimension of the Chev were the center goes and post it so someone with a Rally I cap can compare.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i believe they will casue i seen a few like that with the centers in it


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks guys ill post the size, the chevy wheels look good on it but idk it just be nice to have all pontiac stuff on it.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok guys i measured the inside pat of the wheel where the cap snaps in place its either 7 or 7 1/4 and the shoulder of the wheel where the edge of the cap rest is 9 inches


----------

